

EmberJS SEO - hiby007
http://www.emberjsseo.com/

======
brownBananas
Few questions for you, hope you don't mind filling me in:

* Which web[sites/apps/companies] still value SEO so much?

* Out of those, how many absolutely require a JavaScript Framework that generates majority of the "content" on the page?

* Doesn't Google (perhaps other engines as well) crawl and store dynamically generated content anyways?

* Is there really any optimization needed?

